# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  غرام وهيام باسم الحب في الله !!

## أم شهد

منقول
من أعمال الأخت الحبيبة أم جمال الدين وفقها الله لكل خير
.. بسم الله الرّحمن الرّحيم ..
هذا نموذجٌ من واقعنا، من المؤسف أن نرى بعضَ من حولنا، أبطالاً له ..
*****
كلماتٌ عاديّة، هي البداية، علاقاتٌ عابرة، هو كغيره الكثير، وهي كذلك، ليس الأوّل، ولا نظنّه الأخير...
كأيّ قصّة خياليّة، أو حقيقيّة، فلا بدّ أن الخيال والحقيقة يتشابهان، ولا شكّ أنّ أبطال قصص الحبّ، متشابهون..
تبدأ الحكاية، بكلمة .. بل رواية، تبكي الكلمات، وتعانق الألم، تشكو قهر الزّمان، وتبحث عن الأمل.. وحينما تجده .. فهو لديه !!
وجودٌ مستمرّ، اعتياد، إعجاب، حبٌّ أخويّ، تستمرّ العلاقة... إنّها أوصاف فارس الأحلام، أوصاف شريكة الحياة المنتظرة، أنتِ من أريد .... أنتَ من أتمنّى !!
كل هذا .. بذريعة الأخوّة في الله، لا تخافي، إنّه شاب ملتزم، أو كما قال... إن تألّمتِ، فهو بجانبك، وإن بكيتِ، يمسح دموعك.. أخي في الله .. أحبك !
إنّها شعلة النّار التي تحرق كلّ شيء، وتدمّر كلّ معنى نقيّ طاهر، إنّها شعلة النّار التي تقتل الأخوّة .. هذا إن كانت بالفعل أخوّة !
بعض العبرات ترقّق قلبه.. أو تقسّيه.. هي .. جعلت من نفسها، فريسةً سهلة، بين أنيابه.. فهو الآن، ليس كما كان، إنّه ذئب .. وهذه أنيابه وتلك مخالبه .. فلتحذَر!
أمنيات.. تجذبها إليه، كلمات معسولة، تحقّق أحلامها.. لو كنتُ بجانبك، لعوّضتكِ عن كلّ الألم.. لأخفيتكِ بين أضلعي، وجعلتكِ قمراً في ليلي المظلم.. ورسمَ نفسه كان شبحاً في حياتها، جعلَ النّور ناراً تحرقها، وجعل الدّواء داءً يُعييها..
هي .. أحبّت دور المظلوم، ركعت أمام الجمهورِ باكيةً، بلّلت أرض المسرحِ، أصغت لتصفيق الجمهور لها، ابتسمت مخفيةً ابتسامتها.. إنّها ممثلة رائعة !! أجادت تقمّص الشخصيّات، يا إلهي كم هي كاذبة ! ومع كلّ هذا .. فلا يزال صوت التصفيق يعلو ويستمرّ الدّقائق الطّوال..
فاليوم تغيّر الحال، وأصبح من المحال أن ننجح دون أن نبكي ونقوم بأدوار شخصياتٍ وهميّة.. أصبح من المحال .. أن نعيش دون أن نكذب ..
هو .. شخصٌ من بين الجمهور، ممثل معها على نفس خشبة المسرح، مرةً يصافحها، ومرة يكلّمها، وأخرى يحبها.. أو يحبّ إحدى رفيقاتها، يصفق كبقية الجمهور، لكن .. ليس لها، بل لنفسه، لنجاحه الباهر الذي أحرزه، فتحت له قلبها.. أو قلباً آخراً! شكت عمّا به، عمّا يؤلمه، أصبحت فريسته السّهلة .. لا لن أتركك وإن فعل الباقون.. نعم لن يفعل فما زال يريدها، على الأقلّ حتّى تنتهي المسرحيّة، ويشبع حاجاته منها ومن تواجدها غير المبرّر قربه، فهي الآن كطبق الحلوى المكشوف الذي يستعمله لجذب بقيّة الذباب – أمثالها – ولكن.. لا بدّ أنّه ومهما زاد عدد الذّباب حوله، لا يزال يبحث عن تلك المرأة المتمنّعة .. التي لم تبع قلبها لغيره، ولا حتّى على سبيل  التجريب – !
انتهت المسرحيّة ، كأيّ مسرحيّة، الخسائر في القلوب ، وليست الأرواح ، تبكي العيون، تذرف دماءً .. انتحرت العفّة ، ماتت الكرامة ، شاعت الرّذيلة ، تزيّنت الفاحشة.. يصرخ المخرج.. أحسنتم !! هيّا بنا إلى مسرحيّةٍ جديدة لمحاربة الدّين، بأسماء المتديّنين .. بملابسهم .. بأشكالهم .. وقلوبهم !!
ويبقى ما لا يعرفه الجمهور ، مختبئاً وراء الكواليس ...
*****
قد نظنّ في البداية ، أنّها مجرّد قصّة .. لكن في الحقيقة .. إنّها حقيقة !
قد نظنّ أنّها محض خيال .. ولكن .. أنظر حولك ، وانظري حولكِ .. ستجدون أبطال القصّة بينكم .. معكم .. 
إن لم تكونوا أنتم أنفسكم !*****
إذا لم تمسّ كلماتنا شغاف قلوبكم ، وإذا لم تشعروا بها ، فاشتروا قلوباً جديدة ، لم يتمكّن منها الصّدأ أو العفن !! 
 { ثُمَّ قَسَتْ قُلُوبُكُم مِّن بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ فَهِيَ كَالْحِجَارَةِ أَوْ أَشَدُّ قَسْوَةً وَإِنَّ مِنَ الْحِجَارَةِ لَمَا يَتَفَجَّرُ مِنْهُ الأَنْهَارُ وَإِنَّ مِنْهَا لَمَا يَشَّقَّقُ فَيَخْرُجُ مِنْهُ الْمَاء وَإِنَّ مِنْهَا لَمَا يَهْبِطُ مِنْ خَشْيَةِ اللّهِ وَمَا اللّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ } البقرة74
*****
.. مع تحيّات ..
..:: فريق :: لنرتقي معاً ::..

----------


## تعارف

تذكرت رائعة شوقى رحمه الله

برز الثعلب يوما فى ثياب الواعظينا_______  ومشى فى الارض يهدى ويسب الماكرينا

ويقول الحمد لله إله العالمين _________ ياعباد الله توبوا فهو كهف التائبينا

وازهدوا فى الطير فالعيش عيش الزاهدينا ______ واطلبوا الديك يؤذن لصلاة الصبح فينا

الخ الخ الخ

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أم شهد

> واطلبوا الديك يؤذن لصلاة الصبح فينا


أضحك الله أسنانك  :Smile: 
سررت بمرورك الطيب .

----------


## الذاكرة لله

شكــــــ وبــاركـــ الله فيـــــك اختي العزيزة ام شهد ــــــــرا

----------


## أم شهد

وفيكِ بارك الله  :Smile: 
أسعدني مروركِ

----------


## نور السلفية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك يا أخية فعلا هذه الحقيقة التي نراها اليوم نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يثبتنا إلى الحق اللهم آميييييييييين  آمييييييييين ويستر على جميع المومنات

----------


## ام مهند

السلام عليكم على هذة الكلمات الرائعة بحق هى الحق فى هذا الزمان لك كل الشكر وجزاكى الله خيرا

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

جزاكِ الله خيـرًا ..

كلمـاتٌ رائعـة .. ومهمـة في زمـاننا الخدّاع ...

حفظِ الله بنـات المسلميـن من كُلِ سوء ..

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة



----------


## أم شهد

سررت بمروركم
والشكر وصل للكاتبة  :Smile:

----------


## أم البشرى

> أخي في الله .. أحبك !


من هنا يبدأ ابليس واعوانه في نصب شباكه بحجة الحب في الله 




> قد نظنّ أنّها محض خيال .. ولكن .. 
> أنظر حولك، وانظري حولكِ .. ستجدون أبطال القصّة بينكم .. معكم ..


_جزاك الله خيرا أم شهد علي هذا الموضوع المهم والمفيد_ 
_ للاسف هي ليست قصة وانما واقع كما ذكرتي_ _فطالما راينا_
_ مثل هذه النمادج__ في المنتديات الاسلامية_ 
_للاسف اصبحت المحبة في الله ستار يخفي اصحاب النوايا الخبيثة من وراءه نواياهم_ 
_نسال الله العلي القدير ان يجعلنا ممن يحبون الله ورسوله عليه الصلاة والسلام_ 
_ويحبون المؤمنون في الله دون ان نظطر لاخبارهم -ابتسامة-_

أثابك الله وبارك فيك ووفقك لكل خير ..

----------

